# About to move to the Alentejo



## yndour (Apr 7, 2008)

Hello all.

Just wanted to introduce myself.

We are buying near Sao Luis in the Alentejo, 30 minutes from coastal towns of Vila Nova de Milfontes and Zambujeiro, a little further inland are Odemira and Troviscais. Quite remote and dry but we will survive, even if we have to eat the wild boar on the land.

Anyone on here about to become a neighbour ?

Anyway we will be offering rural tourism not just to foreign visitors but hopefully to our wider neighbours across the Algarve and other areas who want a change of scenery. 

Could do the odd house swap for a few days also. We have 350 Sq Metre build with pool on 16 acres, very quiet, price of a one bed flat in Edinburgh !. Re my response to Spider about cost of build etc we are also considering the addition of log homes.

If anyone wants to know more about these I've done quite a bit of research.


----------



## haywire (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi,

Good luck with your move. We are close to Ourique. Raining here at the moment. Has been for the last two days. 
We love it here. Taking a bit of time to learn the language but we get by.


----------



## yndour (Apr 7, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks Haywire, we'll invite you guys over when we get there if that's OK. It's going to take a while with administration, the Portuguese love paperwork. 

Very few ex-pats in the area but we don't want to be totally isolated. We are one hour from you by car. 

Talking of language do you or anyone know of any intensive language courses in the area, maybe Odemira. I can only find these in Porto, Lisbon and Faro.

Good news about the rain, apparently there is a bit of desertification, we want to harvest rainwater and grow crops, something low volume high yield, not citrus, olive or cork.


----------



## solarq (Mar 28, 2008)

you are very lucky to live in that area. I like São Luis very much. Beautiful Landscape.


----------

